# Axl Rose named best frontman ever



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure I would agree with this one.



> Rocker Axl Rose has been voted the best frontman of all time, ahead of stars including Freddie Mercury and John Lennon.
> 
> The Guns N' Roses singer gained the most votes to take the top spot in a Musicradar.com poll, fighting off competition from Queen star Mercury, who landed in second place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What a joke.

Not only does his voice sound like fingernails on a chalk board, he's obnoxious and moves like a geek.

Yeah, _much_ better than Freddie Mercury.


I wish I was surprised, but this is no worse than the annual farce that is the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction process.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally, I think he's got a voice like a smoke detector, and lousy stage presence - why not a guy like BB King ( not a dynamo, but a very commanding stage aura), or someone of that stature? Kurt Cobain making the Top 10 at all is a disgrace to Lennon and Plant, and most of the others on that list. IMHO

Regards


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well for one thing, when they are talking about Frontman, I think they are talking the typical _caricature_ of what people expect of a frontman. Strange, Flamboyant, a Diva. Ronnie James likely only made the list cause he's dead (don't get me wrong I loved RJD) What about Bon Scott? Kurt Cobain??? Meh.. I don't even think he was the most talented guy in Nirvana.. God Status only cause he died young. the moral is, Ask the general public or ask a bunch of musically inclinded people and you will get two totally different lists.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I LOL'd.

CT.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually, this is the best Frontman










Buy Fender Frontman 212R 100W 2x12 Guitar Combo Amp | Solid State Combo Amps | Musician's Friend


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My opinion of Music Radar readers has just dropped several thousand notches.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe this picture will better express what I think of this poll...


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Axl rose sounds great on Appetite and Lies but Guns N' Roses went down hill from there I don't the Use your Illusions were that good.....I like Axl but the guy is such a Douchebag he acts like a foot onstage and not in a good way. I think Freddie would have been a much better choice or Robert Plant, and John Lennon not in top 5? What is the World coming too? He destroys Kurt Cobain not that I have no respect for Kurt but John Lennon is a much better Frontman than him. And seriously why isn't James Hetfield there?!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert, you're a lot younger than I thought you were. largetongue



Robert1950 said:


> Maybe this picture will better express what I think of this poll...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember when they toured appetite. i thought they were the coolest band ever. then when i saw them live, at was blown away by the amount of suck. axle rose actually had so much of it, he sucked talent from those around him. all the suckification caused him to get punched in the face, then booed off the stage, not to return to philly for many many years.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I was always a huge fan of Mick Jagger from the Stones, if I were a frontman I'd want to be like him... strutting around all over the place.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Robert Plant, Freddie Mecury, Mick Jagger, Bruce Springsteen, Michael Hunchence, Bono, Paul Rodgers...
Just to name a few that i respect a lot more than Axl.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

JAMES BROWN!!!!!!! 
JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!
That's a real frontman !!!!
Gawd, this makes me feel old,,,,,,,


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Jimmypaz said:


> JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!
> JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!
> That's a real frontman !!!!
> Gawd, this makes me feel old,,,,,,,


so much more than only a front man though. he knew levels of cool that icebergs can never attain. i think i need some popcorn


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Primadonna, maybe.
But IMO, he lacks 1 quality that I feel every frontman must posess: loving to perform and loving the fans. I dont get that from him compared to so many others. Without it, you're just another self indulgent spoiled brat rock star.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Morkolo said:


> I was always a huge fan of Mick Jagger from the Stones, if I were a frontman I'd want to be like him... strutting around all over the place.


Yeah, he has to be high up there on that list. Totally engages the audience. Freddie could do that too. David Lee Roth reminds me of that type of singer as well. Just kind of leads the band through the song and takes it to whatever level he chooses. The others take the lead and go with it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> *Well for one thing, when they are talking about Frontman, I think they are talking the typical caricature of what people expect of a frontman*. Strange, Flamboyant, a Diva. Ronnie James likely only made the list cause he's dead (don't get me wrong I loved RJD) What about Bon Scott? *Kurt Cobain??? Meh.. I don't even think he was the most talented guy in Nirvana.. God Status only cause he died young*. the moral is, Ask the general public or ask a bunch of musically inclinded people and you will get two totally different lists.


The only reason I will disagree about Cobain is because I saw Nirvana live on their last tour. I was a fan, but not a huge fan of their albums (with the exception of In In Utero which I dug). A friend bought me tickets though, and I went to the show. From a non-superfan perspective... he literally had a glow on stage he had so much charisma and energy. In a live setting he had 'it'. I am thankful I got to see him/Nirvana play, they were amazing live. I don't expect everyone to agree by any means, but that was my experience seeing him live. It was an event in my musical life. You probably have a lot of people voting in the poll who are my age, and felt the same way.

As for rock frontman, it's beyond me how Freddy Mercury wouldn't top any list. I never even saw Queen live (too young), but I get chills just watching video of them. He was the definition of "Frontman" to me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume by frontman they mean lead singer for a group. They are not a solo act with a back up band, like James Brown. More often than not, they don't play a musical instrument, but there are exceptions like Freddie Mercury, Ian Anderson, Alvin Lee and Burton Cummings. They are ones that engage the audience. The Beatles are an example of a band that didn't have *a* frontman.

P.S. I wonder how much Axl's cycophants were paid to pad the vote???


----------

